# Garcon Point Bridge fishing



## Eastbayboy (Apr 10, 2011)

My son and I hope to take the boat out tonight and fish off the Garcon Point bridge for the first time. Can anyone offer advice, locations, tackle, bait???

Thanks

Jim


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

Anchor near the end of the fender and throw pearl gulps into the light. Works every time!


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Depends what youre fishing for. I use live shrimp alot if im going for reds. Youll also catch trout and probably some catfish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Eastbayboy said:


> My son and I hope to take the boat out tonight and fish off the Garcon Point bridge for the first time. Can anyone offer advice, locations, tackle, bait???
> Thanks
> Jim


Stay on the south/east side of the bridge...south of the centerway. We used squid last time, and I always throw out a shark rig or 2.....Had 1 good run on my shark rig and caught a 28 inch Red, and tons of sail cats!


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

There's nothing there, dont bother.... 

Skitterwalks, mirrodine, gulp, pretty much everything produces there. Good luck


----------

